# Today's satellite



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Today's satellite showing good progress !


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is a screenshot.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

There's a better pic at this link.... I'm starting to see some blue near the reefs...

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=a1.15081.1849.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

are you sure i can't make one more trip on the ice?
I think I see a solid spot
LOL, though I would keep the suspense going.


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

looks great!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The last shot shows Kelleys to S Bass is mostly open. If we get the predicted wind on Wed. It will make huge progress. BIG IF !

All that we can be sure of is every day is one day closer.


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

You got it brother


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

My wife says she see's the POOP I took on the ice by West Sister few weeks ago.. lol


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

One good thing about a slow melt is the lake is still pretty clean. That may change if we get a lot of rain on Wed.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like all open water north of Mazuricks. Wonder if there is any ice past the breakwall?


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

Was at mazuricks around 4 today ramp is iced in and goes out to about two hundred yards past breakwall then it's all open water out towards Kelly's catawba is all ice


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

The longer it takes to keep everyone off the reefs the better,like fishing over a barrel.hope the ice clogs everything and keeps all of the people off untill all the fish spawn


----------



## RabidWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

Big SW blow on Sunday night also. At lease the forecast is calling for. SW gusts up to 37mph. That should help.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Figures... with that strong of a wind, the reef area will be a bunch of mud if it's clear...


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

what is the ramp situations clearing how thick is ice?? getting itchy myself:T:T


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

jmciw17 said:


> The longer it takes to keep everyone off the reefs the better,like fishing over a barrel.hope the ice clogs everything and keeps all of the people off untill all the fish spawn


You've logged in to the wrong web site .


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

jmciw17 said:


> The longer it takes to keep everyone off the reefs the better,like fishing over a barrel.hope the ice clogs everything and keeps all of the people off untill all the fish spawn


Your the same gentleman that called us locals slobs and stated we were the ones trashing the ice this winter, weren't you? Eventually the moderator deleted your post as they should. Another great positive post to help your fellow fisherman. Agreed, your on the wrong web site.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jmciw17 said:


> The longer it takes to keep everyone off the reefs the better,like fishing over a barrel.hope the ice clogs everything and keeps all of the people off untill all the fish spawn


So what's the difference in you posting about all your walleye kept in the last few months thru the ice?? Those fish didn't even get a chance to spawn...and they were just trying to prepare for a spawn when you yanked em thru the ice! Can it with yer remarks about reef jigging bro...its no different than ice fishing right before the spawn either....


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree with you also Island Troller, jmciw17 you re on the wrong site...


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well hell... July has the highest catch rate per fisherman so we should just ban keeping fish in July then.. It's even more like catching fish in a barrel..no difference when the fish are caught they will not spawn next year.. I'm tired of this same old argument every year with people that don't have a clue..


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

jmciw17 said:


> The longer it takes to keep everyone off the reefs the better,like fishing over a barrel.hope the ice clogs everything and keeps all of the people off untill all the fish spawn


With the walleye population of the lake, if that happened the difference would be so minimal you would not see it.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

The pros and cons of spring reef fishing can be debated forever. Again my point is there is no need for these continued insulting negative post from this gentleman on OFG.


----------



## gw2kpro (Jul 5, 2012)

jmciw17 said:


> The longer it takes to keep everyone off the reefs the better,like fishing over a barrel.hope the ice clogs everything and keeps all of the people off untill all the fish spawn


I hope you've never kept any female walleyes ever.

'Cause if you caught and ate a female in June, or July, or November -- that female didn't return to spawn the next spring, and by your logic, you're hurting the walleye population in the lake.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I started this thread about getting our boats on the water .
Please stick to topic and if you don't agree with legally keeping walleye for consumption find another website


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

I wonder if there is any chance of a spring sea trial sunday around sandusky bay?? got my motor all finished and ready to go!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Everybody knows females don't bite in July! 

Agree that jmciw17 accidently logged onto OGF instead of HSUS.


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

MageeEast said:


> Everybody knows females don't bite in July!
> 
> Agree that jmciw17 accidently logged onto OGF instead of HSUS.


whats HSUS??


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

Double J said:


> I started this thread about getting our boats on the water .
> Please stick to topic and if you don't agree with legally keeping walleye for consumption find another website


Amen Jeff!!!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

HUSU, Humane Society Of the United States


----------



## pikeye (Sep 19, 2014)

It sure would be nice to get back out on the water


----------



## Rifraft (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought that. I can't wait to get the boat wet and jerk my limit of walleye of the reefs


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Double J said:


> I started this thread about getting our boats on the water .
> Please stick to topic and if you don't agree with legally keeping walleye for consumption find another website


What he said!

Further posts off topic will be removed without warning. It's called Hijacking.
A thread hijacking occurs when one or more individuals commenting on the original posting, go off topic, creating a separate conversation. This is rude, and bad internet etiquette. _If people want to discuss a different topic, they should start their own thread. _


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Dec 16, 2014)

This will all come to an end when we start FISHING again...

Cabin fever has got everybody wound up.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

You guys see today's satellite pics? There is obviously ice but man is it breaking up.. A big crack has formed west of Bessie..even out east is showing major cracks .. Tomorrow's wind it rain is really gonna do some damage to the ice.. My guess is April first still looks good.. I can't wait!!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Current view.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for pic.. Was going to post but couldn't figure out how lol


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Major damage 
I'm sticking with first week in April!!


----------



## pikeye (Sep 19, 2014)

It's really starting to break up now


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

pikeye said:


> It's really starting to break up now


Yes it is get em ready boys


----------



## pikeye (Sep 19, 2014)

Ive been ready for a few weeks now, running out of lures to paint lol


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

So is anyone else following me out of huron saturday morning and head for the south passage?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok Ogf members let's hear your guesses when the western basin is ice free and boat fishable . Ready go .

April 4 th


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

April fools. No joke!


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Agree with double j.will be fishing first weekend in april.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Dec 16, 2014)

Good Friday for sure


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

rnewman said:


> Agree with double j.will be fishing first weekend in april.


maybe sooner!!!


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Tightlines said:


> So is anyone else following me out of huron saturday morning and head for the south passage?


You better head for Michigan City or New Buffalo &#128515;


----------



## Summertimesnowman (Feb 27, 2014)

Here is the lake from 5:00 today . Lots of ice! I would estimate that 85% of the west end is locked up. Some water around the islands and lots of open water south and just east of the islands. All ice on central and east.I'm guessing 10-15 days before you don't have to dodge icebergs!

Say safe!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

April 7th......


----------



## RabidWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

Wait till after the big blows that are coming. I say sooner than 10 - 15 days!


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm going to step out on a limb here, but I would say that most of it will be gone by Friday if the forecast holds for Wed, Thur. Last year the ice was there like it is now and bam, it was gone. I'm sticking with the 27th.


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm with Lundy. Can get out sooner but this guy is gonna shoot for right after Easter Sunday


----------



## RabidWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

texasrig said:


> I'm going to step out on a limb here, but I would say that most of it will be gone by Friday if the forecast holds for Wed, Thur. Last year the ice was there like it is now and bam, it was gone. I'm sticking with the 27th.



I'm with you. I say we will be fishing on good Friday. At least I'm hoping!!!! Fingers are crossed


----------



## kendil (Mar 24, 2015)

agree, looks great!!!


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

I guessed april 5th in a thread a while back......that's my story and im stickin to it!


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

April 1rst


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Double J I have ruled out march for sure. I have my fingers crossed for good Friday.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Among the floating icebergs Sunday March 29 I am predicting.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Definitely by next weekend!! Sunday an all Next week is in 50s all week.. With some days a south wind.. I'm planning on fishing next weekend and all following week.. So excited can hardly sleep


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

April 3rd gets my vote, I'm going to the lake regardless. Preferably fishing, likely taking care of honey do list if still icy :/


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

I am thinking if some will try it this Sunday if weather stays as predicted.. If I can get a crew I may just be one of them.. If not good Friday I will likely head up..


----------



## Rifraft (Jan 10, 2015)

I will say the 8 th


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Double J said:


> You've logged in to the wrong web site .



Exactly my thoughts


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Last year there was still a good bit of ice and i cancelled my hotel for the first weekend in April. Two days later the western basin was clear of ice and I was hooking onto the boat to head out there. I still think there will be open water somewhere this weekend and boats will be out.


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

Double J said:


> Major damage
> I'm sticking with first week in April!!


Was planning to come up April 2,3 & 4. do you think that's possible based on the current ice?


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Binks61 said:


> Was planning to come up April 2,3 & 4. do you think that's possible based on the current ice?


No, not with the current ice situation, but the WB will be clear of ice by then. The winds blowing pretty hard right now. By the time we get another sat pic, my guess is that it will be 85% to 95% ice free.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/metdata/tol2/animate_webcams/frame00.html


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

I live north of Dayton and the wind is howling here. If it makes it to the lake, things will change. If it doesn't, not so much.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Just walked out of work in Avon Lake for lunch. The wind was absolutely howling out of the SSW, the thermometer on my car read 59 degrees. I sure wish it would have rained a bunch more though, we didnt get much of that.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

As far as Saturday goes... Here in C-bus, low of 20, high of 34. Last year I went up one of the first days you could get out. The evening prior to leaving the temp got down to 22 or so. When we arrived there was about 1" of skim ice on the lake. We were able to fish around noon finally but it was a warm sunny day. 

I would say stay home Saturday.... but I live 2 hours away. Maybe it would be worth the look if you lived closer. Sunday perhaps...


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Oak Harbor weather for Friday and Saturday is a high in the low 30's and lows in the teens. It's snowing hard right now and if you didn't know better you'd think it was Christmas. Strong W and SW winds most of the afternoon yesterday but very little rain fell (I measured .23") and my last look early afternoon yesterday the Wild Wings mouth had a 1/2 to 3/4 mile radius melted and it appeared to be all ice beyond that all directions. I am curious for a report from over at the CSP area to see if that ice moved at all because it was pretty well locked in prior to this week. NOAA is calling for light N and W winds for the next couple days so if there are big holes blown into the west basin we will see some major ice floes cruising back this way. 

Next satellite pic looks to be a couple days away so my advice would be to think long and hard about the known conditions...below freezing temps and LOTS of thick ice out there possibly moving around.....before attempting to launch a boat.


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

The Lake conditions for boat fishing is pretty simple - forget it for at least one more week and much more likely two weeks. That is, SAFE boating.

The weather is not cooperating to melt the ice quickly. Period.

There will be a LOT of ice in the Western Basin for some time to come. The water temperature has actually went down from 35 to 34 degrees. The North and Northwest winds, even light, will keep the ice along the southern shore. The Central and Eastern Basins are also still 80% to 95% ice covered.

I know everyone is itching to get out, but the price of the great ice fishing season is a later open water season start. 400+ square miles of average 18-26 inch thick ice (back on March 10) is not going to melt in a week or two, even three, with the weather we've been having.

Yes, there will be some open water, but as has been mentioned several times on this thread as long as there is significant ice in the Western Basin it is not safe to go out in a boat. Sure, if you have a south wind you may be able to get out a ways, fish, and get back in. Is it really worth it? Stay home and get some chores done so you won't have to do them when the fishing does get good later in April.


----------



## dadtimmons (Mar 20, 2013)

was at csp this morning and there was five foot ice piles at the end of the peir.ice as far as I could see with few open spots.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

We just need the right wind, which from the looks of things should be mid week next week. I missed my prediction for Friday, due to the lack of wind that was forecast. Wind will be our friend. We need a strong south wind for several hours, changing to SW, then to West. If we get that in something over 20 for 2 days, it will be gone.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

We had that wind yesterday ! Water dropped over 2' in west Harbor while I was there ! was blowing out of SW ! Problem is it stopped durning the nite


----------



## Summertimesnowman (Feb 27, 2014)

Flew back over the lake today around 6:00. Unfortunately there were lots of clouds and I wasn't able to get good pictures, but there is a significant amount of open water on the west end and far into the central part of the lake. Unlike 3 days ago when I flew over the lake, most of the ice isn't locked together and there is MUCH MUCH more open water. I'm guessing people will be fishing early next week, assuming the ramps are free and wind doesn't blow the ice back. 

Stay safe!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Summertimesnowman said:


> Flew back over the lake today around 6:00. Unfortunately there were lots of clouds and I wasn't able to get good pictures, but there is a significant amount of open water on the west end and far into the central part of the lake. Unlike 3 days ago when I flew over the lake, most of the ice isn't locked together and there is MUCH MUCH more open water. I'm guessing people will be fishing early next week, assuming the ramps are free and wind doesn't blow the ice back.
> 
> Stay safe!


Thanks ! Very informative post. I saw pictures today lots of ice piled off catawba


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

iwindsurf shows Sat pm & Sun am S & W winds with gusts up to 30. Should help a lot.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Come on sat pic. My prediction might still hold up, just need a pic to confirm.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

North wind and snow flurries here in Cleveland now.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Mar 25, 2015)

Predicting that at least the reefs in the western basin will be fishable tues or weds next week. We will be there Wednesday, Willing to spud a spot for the boat to get launched if it comes to it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

texasrig said:


> Come on sat pic. My prediction might still hold up, just need a pic to confirm.


Not even close. From FB Island Erie Taxi


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Need lots of wind !


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Need strong winds to be able launch next week


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

texasrig said:


> Come on sat pic. My prediction might still hold up, just need a pic to confirm.


Pretty wide open you launching tomorrow. Lose lose situation


----------



## JustOneMoreFish (Oct 9, 2008)

Lots of ice and debris (as in trees) still floating out there. I could see a huge tree stuck in the ice off Vermilion today. Think I'll wait a week maybe two.


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

We will be out on the 10th of April for sure. 
You OHIO guys will get a head start, so I'll wait for your reports to start rolling in. 

Be careful out there when you go.


coop


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

coopason said:


> We will be out on the 10th of April for sure.
> You OHIO guys will get a head start, so I'll wait for your reports to start rolling in.
> 
> Be careful out there when you go.
> ...


We'll try to leave ya a few !


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Jeff. 
Don't forget to tell me what colors are hot.
Just ordered 150 $ worth of P 10"s from Erie Outfitters. 

Satelite looks better.

coop


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

coopason said:


> Thanks Jeff.
> Don't forget to tell me what colors are hot.
> Just ordered 150 $ worth of P 10"s from Erie Outfitters.
> 
> ...


Better ? Maybe ? 
We're still buried in ice !


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Big winds tomorrow and Monday calm down to fishable winds on Tuesday and Wednesday. Only hope is the big winds will do the job next two days if want to fish midweek.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

It's moving around and broke loose, s and w wind tonight and tomorrow should put most of it in Canada. It seldom makes more than 2 trios back and forth.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Satt pic today is looking better! Sunday afternoon is SW wind 26-40mph iwindsurf.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Tightlines said:


> Satt pic today is looking better! Sunday afternoon is SW wind 26-40mph iwindsurf.


That should do some damage . Looking like Friday is a good possibility.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jim Stedke said:


> It's moving around and broke loose, s and w wind tonight and tomorrow should put most of it in Canada. It seldom makes more than 2 trios back and forth.



Yeah, Send it North, past the islands!! Heard a rumor, "someone" is already fishing off CSP! Anyone see something?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

No way anyone launched a boat out of catawba yet. The ice is slowly getting pushed toward Canada this.morning.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

One last picture. This is from the evening. Off of Catawba.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep the pics coming ! 
Thanks to all who've posted here .


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I will try to get out there again tomorrow. It'll depend on how long work wants to keep me.


----------



## gravy10 (Mar 18, 2015)

The lake is wide open out of the Portage river. Also Turtle
Creek. I was there at 6 pm tonight.
.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Double J said:


> You've logged in to the wrong web site .


^^^^^^  you owe me a new keyboard!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

boatnut said:


> ^^^^^^  you owe me a new keyboard!


Well my goodness this is a site about catching fish right ?? Lol

I'll send you a new keyboard . &#128187;


----------



## perchpack (Aug 13, 2014)

I think you can practice catch and release and be on this site. or not fish the spawn and be on this site. live and let live. everyone is entitled to their opinion double j. not just you.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

perchpack said:


> I think you can practice catch and release and be on this site. or not fish the spawn and be on this site. live and let live. everyone is entitled to their opinion double j. not just you.


I respect everyone's opinion . This thread is about a bunch of guys that can't wait to launch our boats and fish . I actually release many walleye on ice and my boat . That said Im confused why a guy would hope the ice " clogs " up the lake to prevent us boaters from boating ,fishing and catch and releasing . If your against boating and fishing during the spawn find that thread to comment under.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Now you've logged in to the wrong thread


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

gravy10 said:


> The lake is wide open out of the Portage river. Also Turtle
> Creek. I was there at 6 pm tonight.
> .


Todays Toledo Channel Cam:

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/webcams/cams/tol2-1.jpg


----------

